# Feeling the blues



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Saw a picture of my wife in her Halloween costume which was very sexy. Wish I didn't. Normally I am fine, but I am down today. Saw her, she looked hot, mind started to wander. Ugh. When my mind wanders it is never realistic so of course I thought of us together and things were good. We do t get along so I know its a day dream sort of. Still the felling of having the blues is real.


----------



## BigMac (Oct 29, 2012)

I feel for you. Stay strong , keep doing 180. When I get in the bad mood I tell my self 10 times " Woman doesn't like wussies " and it helps allot.


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

BigMac said:


> I feel for you. Stay strong , keep doing 180. When I get in the bad mood I tell my self 10 times " Woman doesn't like wussies " and it helps allot.


Lol yeah. Being a wuss seems so much easier


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Were you spying on her FB?


----------



## MSC71 (Aug 1, 2012)

Nsweet said:


> Were you spying on her FB?


Heck no. I have her blocked actually. Sometimes mutual friends post pics etc. I don't even go on facebook that much anyways.


----------



## lostinspaces (Oct 22, 2012)

Crazy MSC, literally the same thing just happened to me. 

I kind of laughed it off in my head, but it is still a "blah" situation.


----------

